# I didn't mean to but...



## Fubar (31 Mar 2012)

A day of firsts today: Headed out for a 50ish mile cycle today, tackled a few of Fife and Perth's finest hills up to Auchterarder and got a bit "confused" with my roads - so ended up in Crieff. No choice but to head back the way I came, through Auchterarder and over by Glendevon, then back by Knockhill. 73 Miles in total, 5 hours 32 mins moving time and 13.2 mph average - so longest cycle so far, first metric century (62 miles right?) and probably the biggest hills I've been up. 

A good day all round! Wee bitty sore now right enough, but better than I was on the bike!


----------



## Col5632 (3 Apr 2012)

Good stuff Mark, i've never been as far as that so your doing better than me


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2012)

I've got to stop going on slow recovery rides. I set of on Friday with the intention of looping at Kincardine; I then decided to loop over the Kincardine&Clackmannan Bridges; I then altered it to a Stirling Loop and ended up at the Carron Valley (far side of Stirling). IIRC last year I popped north for a wee recovery ride and ended up in Auchtermuchty, Dundee & Perth and got home 125 miles later.


----------



## Fubar (3 Apr 2012)

HLaB said:


> I've got to stop going on slow recovery rides. I set of on Friday with the intention of looping at Kincardine; I then decided to loop over the Kincardine&Clackmannan Bridges; I then altered it to a Stirling Loop and ended up at the Carron Valley (far side of Stirling). IIRC last year I popped north for a wee recovery ride and ended up in Auchtermuchty, Dundee & Perth and got home 125 miles later.


 
I can't even claim to be doing a "recovery ride" - all my rides are as best I can do! Where were you marshalling on Saturday? I passed a van at the Rumbling Bridge junction with a couple of marshals, then another few at the bridge where you turn off the Dunfermline road for Kelty - they gave me a wee encouragement as I think I was looking pretty knackered by then!


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> I can't even claim to be doing a "recovery ride" - all my rides are as best I can do! Where were you marshalling on Saturday? I passed a van at the Rumbling Bridge junction with a couple of marshals, then another few at the bridge where you turn off the Dunfermline road for Kelty - they gave me a wee encouragement as I think I was looking pretty knackered by then!


Yeah, I was marshalling at the last bend (where there used to be a railway bridge), the Crieff Road/ B915 junction.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2012)

I went through Crieff on Saturday too  ...

... and I was a big bit sore on Saturday night.

 Well Done You !


----------



## Fubar (3 Apr 2012)

HLaB said:


> Yeah, I was marshalling at the last bend (where there used to be a railway bridge), the Crieff Road/ B915 junction.


 
Well if you saw someone with a red B'Twin, yellow jacket and helmet going reeeaaaallllyyy slowly - that was me! One of your guys clapped some encouragement to me which was welcome, I managed to gasp "I'm almost home!". End of a long ride for me, was just getting in the way of the speed merchants at that point!


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> Well if you saw someone with a red B'Twin, yellow jacket and helmet going reeeaaaallllyyy slowly - that was me! One of your guys clapped some encouragement to me which was welcome, I managed to gasp "I'm almost home!". End of a long ride for me, was just getting in the way of the speed merchants at that point!


IIRC you were 'just behind the leaders'


----------



## Fubar (3 Apr 2012)

HLaB said:


> IIRC you were 'just behind the leaders'


 
Ha ha ha, it would be the first and last time!!! They were pretty fast, what I saw of them anyway. By the way, IIRC?? Seen that a few times and struggling to think what it stands for?!?


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> Ha ha ha, it would be the first and last time!!! They were pretty fast, what I saw of them anyway. By the way, IIRC?? Seen that a few times and struggling to think what it stands for?!?


They were pretty fast, my mate done the 50mile course in just over 2 hours (nearly 25mph) and he was 7 & 1/2 minutes down on the leaders 
IIRC just stands for: If I Recall Correctly. There use to be a good sticky with all the used acronyms, being single I had to look up SWMBO


----------



## Fubar (3 Apr 2012)

HLaB said:


> They were pretty fast, my mate done the 50mile course in just over 2 hours (nearly 25mph) and he was 7 & 1/2 minutes down on the leaders
> IIRC just stands for: If I Recall Correctly. There use to be a good sticky with all the used acronyms, being single I had to look up SWMBO


 
Ah, nice one - makes sense now. Being married I know exactly what SWMBO stands for! 

25mph average is mightily impressive, I find 30mph at top speed terrifying!


----------



## HLaB (3 Apr 2012)

Fubar said:


> I find 30mph at top speed terrifying!


Depends the terrain and what I'm doing, 15mph on a narrow twisty road on my own I'll lock up or on any road that's wet or has side roads/ driveways or I just feel like I'm going out of control but on a wider road or in the club I'll do 30+mph without thinking about it. A lot of its psychological (but I'm no good at it ), for me not spinning out helps, I can sometimes go faster on a flat or on a very shallow gradient than I can on a steeper one.


----------

